# Gauge Pod Light Mod



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

I know there is a another post but could not find it. Any ways I have just changed out the little tiny L.E.D. lights in my gauge cluster. It came out pretty good. pics aren't that great but you get the idea. it matches the lime green pretty good.

taking it appart:








Done:








one more:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks P, never realized just how small these lights are.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

looks good.. ya there tiny but not that bad to mess with they are tough lil things


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks mcpyro, when they came in the mail and I opend up envelope, I was like you have got to be kidding me i ordered the wrong ones. Then I took the gauge cluster appart to make sure. lol


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i did the same thing lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good.....One of these days I'll get around to doing this to my brutes.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Where did you get the green LED's from and how much were they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Filthy,

Kevin- I found them on ebay and it was 2.78 or something like that, free shipping too.

They are called surface mount L.E.D here is the description

PLCC-2 Surface Mount High brightness LED Green


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool, found em, thanks! How long did It take to do the swap out?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I want red one's.....

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Didnt take to long like 20 min to change them out. What took the longest was to get the big square plug out from behind the handle bars. lol

I bought red led's as well to do my friends bike.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Went ahead and got some on order. Never had to take my pod out before, is it just a quick remove and replace of the bulbs once you get it out?


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

No you will need a soldering iron and some steady hands they are tiny. Its pretty easy to take apart once you have it out.

If you look at my first picture the 6 little white squares you see on the side.... thats them. There is a total of 12 that needs to be replaced.

I know there is another post on her that shows more dissambly but i cannot find it right now.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

So the pack on eBay, is it four sets of six lights? So will the one set I bought be enough? I have soldering tools and am pretty good at it. I take it you just remove the old ones and solder in the new ones? Granted there'll be more to it than that but is that the basic concept?


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm more of a visual learner so I guess I'll figure it out as I go....unless someone has some more pics of the process of doing this?


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

I found a pack of 20 for a little over 2 bucks. 

Yea I am a visual learner as well, its not that hard just dont set the iron to hot. Oh and be sure of the orentiation of the light as well. They have this notch on one corner make sure they are all facing the same direction. Just make a note when you are removing the old lights. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Will do brother, I appreciate the info


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I did mine a couple of weeks ago. It wasn't that hard. I feel you about having hell getting that big square plug out of the handlebars. Wow! what a pain. I used red for mine too. And I changed the bulb in my temp gauge to red too. I like this mod. Cheap, easy, and cool. This is how I did mine:  06 Brute Force LED Dash light swap - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

How do you get the stock ones off just pry with a flathead or something


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

you need to solder it!

if you pry it off it will possible take the lines where its soldered to with it and then you r screwed ;-)

best results to unsolder is a good maximum 50W solder iron with real fine tip, and some desoldering wire, if you are good you can reuse them ;-)

for soldering in you take following procedures:

first clean all the old flux off with a glass brush or something,
then apply a tine bit of solder on all of the pads, then take your little little pliers or how that thing is called and in th either hand the soldering iron. hold the iron to on blob and then apply the LED just with one side, you do each led first from the one side, then turn around the pod and solder the other side. 

All SMD less got a little mark with marks the polarity, you need to solder them on like the ones that where formally in there, if you forgot how they where in theres a mark on the pcb.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

2010Bruterider said:


> I did mine a couple of weeks ago. It wasn't that hard. I feel you about having hell getting that big square plug out of the handlebars. Wow! what a pain. I used red for mine too. And I changed the bulb in my temp gauge to red too. I like this mod. Cheap, easy, and cool. This is how I did mine:  06 Brute Force LED Dash light swap - MudInMyBlood Forums




Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I planned on making a how to video to do these......took one off today just to see how easy it would be, took about 5 seconds. I'm still waiting on the new lights to get here.

When they do I'll make a video showing how to remove the old LED's and solder on the new ones. Maybe once it's done one of the moderators on here can make it a sticky in the "how to" section for future reference for people.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

The new ones should be here by beginning of next week.....I'll post the video as soon as I'm done....look for it Tuesday'ish


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that red looks sweet and the green looks killer


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Here ya go.  Brute Display Question. - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

